# 5 years experience Salary in Singapore



## abhk2903 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi,

I know I can get the answer in Google and I did a bit of research as well.
But can someone help me on this.

I am from India and have been offered a permanent job in Singapore for 6500 SGD monthly plus annual bonus.

I have 5 years of experience in cyber security domain.
Should I accept this offer?
How much shall I negotiate to?

Thanks


----------



## abhic (Aug 25, 2019)

However if you can, you should try for 7.5k. But, this is a decent number to start with.


----------

